# Obedience without conflict DVD's



## Jason Berthelette (Jan 8, 2011)

I would like to reach out to those in the forum in asking for your review (overall) of the quality of the training seen in the "Obeidence Without Conflict" by Ivan Balvanov DVD's. I am looking to get more serious about the obedience aspect of things with my dog. I have seen these DVD's in magazines and online and was curious. 

If they are worth using, does anyone know where I can find them for the cheapest price? I have seen it around is approximatley $60 to $65 and don't know if I should be spending that type of cash on a DVD. 

Any help in either of these matters would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jason Berthelette said:


> I would like to reach out to those in the forum in asking for your review (overall) of the quality of the training seen in the "Obeidence Without Conflict" by Ivan Balvanov DVD's. I am looking to get more serious about the obedience aspect of things with my dog. I have seen these DVD's in magazines and online and was curious.
> 
> If they are worth using, does anyone know where I can find them for the cheapest price? I have seen it around is approximatley $60 to $65 and don't know if I should be spending that type of cash on a DVD.
> 
> ...


Jason,

Ivan's DVD's are good. Michael Ellis DVD's are better IMHO
You can rent the Ellis DVD's (and lots of others) here
http://www.bowwowflix.com/
or buy them at Leerburg
http://leerburg.com/
If you still want to get Balabanov DVD's ?
The first two are available on Ebay for $110
http://cgi.ebay.com/Obedience-witho...135?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item3cb46c6bd7


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

In my opinion the DVD's are excellent, especially #2 called "The Game". The caveat being the dog should have good prey drive to be able to benefit from the techniques shown. If you have that box checked off then you can not go wrong buying the DVD.


----------



## Nicole Lit (Jan 21, 2009)

Jason, I personally do like the DVDs - there are some good tidbits in them. As has been mentioned, the Ellis ones are also good.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

There good get them you wont be disappointed they will make you a better dog trainer.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ivan DVDs - A
Ellis DVDs - A+
You'll learn from both. Given the choice I'd start with Ellis. I think he's way ahead of all of them in his explanations of why and how. Not just do it!
Start at the beginning with his "The power of training dogs with food". That's the foundation for everything he does in the later ones.


----------



## Kirk Russell (Aug 2, 2010)

If you do go the Ivan route I believe it is caninetrainingsystems that sells the videos with a discount if you buy more than one. While I have not seen the Michael Ellis videos I got turned off on leerburgs other videos so i am reticent to watch. However I like the clear editing and learning I have enjoyed from the Ivan tapes.


----------

